# Feeding the birds



## Terry D (Jan 1, 2016)

Here are a few photos of some locals feeding at our bird feeder.

First a Red Bellied Woodpecker and a House Finch waiting his turn in our Ash tree.




Then Mr. & Mrs. Cardinal




Finally, some Goldfinches and a Blue Jay


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

lovely pic's


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2016)

Terry, these are wonderful! I am an avid bird watcher... so of course I really enjoyed these pics... nice clear focused shots...Thank you!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice! I, too, love watching the birds and feeders are just the place to see them all interacting. I love the 'action' shot of the Jay, great timing!


----------



## Mike C (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice shots, what lens?


----------



## Terry D (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. Mike, the lens for these is a Tamron 150 X 600mm. I have my camera set-up on a tripod in my kitchen window pointed at the feeder all the time. The extra glass subtracts from the sharpness a bit, but it's better than trying out-wait the birds in freezing temps outside.


----------



## xtrmnitemare (Jan 30, 2016)

Great pictures of beautiful birds.


----------



## Abby (Feb 1, 2016)

Gorgeous pics, I love cardinals!


----------

